# shrinking an ext4 partition

## Tonglebeak

Is there a way to shrink an ext4 partition? If so, how? Also, can it be done while the partition is mounted/in use (like right now as I type this)?

----------

## Jaglover

resize2fs can do it. I wouldn't try it on mounted filesystem.

----------

## gentoo_ram

If you read the resize2fs man page, you'll see the answer to your question is no.  Not while mounted, anyway.Last edited by gentoo_ram on Wed Feb 17, 2010 6:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

The Answer is yes, but unmounted. 

Py

----------

